# Cacciato di casa



## The Cheater (8 Febbraio 2012)

primi giorni fuori casa...tristissimo B&B giusto per dormire...

dai genitori non vado...non mi sento, non voglio appesantirli anche se so che presto sapranno...

è giusto così, merito una punizione...con la speranza che porti risposte certe ad entrambi

ci siamo lasciati tra il rabbioso e il civile, più o meno alla stessa maniera di come eravamo stati negli ultimi 10giorni...momenti di totale silenzio, momenti di forte rabbia, rancori e scenate varie, attimi di complicità, risate, piccole dolcezze, raccontarsi i ricordi e poi ancora rabbia e rinfacciarsi varie cose...anche lunghi momenti di lucidità e discussioni serie e costruttive...
e poi anche la passione, quella che fortunatamente non viene mai meno...
si, fortunatamente...perchè ancora oggi preferisco di gran lunga vivere una crisi sentimentale che non un amore sereno ma senza e con poco e cattivo sesso...ritrovare l'amore dalla passione è possibile, viceversa la vedo molto più dura...

vediamo che succede...non durerà a lungo, qualcosa si deciderà nei prossimi giorni...a lei basterebbe un "ti amo e sono pentito di tutto"...io non riesco ad andare oltre il ti amo, perchè mentirei a me stesso e non ne ho la forza...
...dovrei forse solo essere più furbo e scaltro e mentirle...ma ancora stupidamente forse tendo a tenere un filo aperta quella porticina che mi porta dall'altra parte del mondo...

forse è vero come dice lei, avrei bisogno di uno psicologo...in effetti non è normale pensare in certi momenti "ma che kazzo fai, riprenditi la tua vita" e in altri momenti "ma che kazzo fai, molla tutto e parti"
...adesso anche una piccola parte della mia razionalità mi spinge alla fuga...prima era solo l'istinto e la mia anima folle, ma adesso anche la ragione per qualche breve istante mi porta alla scelta drastica...e questo non me lo aspettavo...!!!


----------



## Simy (8 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> primi giorni fuori casa...tristissimo B&B giusto per dormire...
> 
> dai genitori non vado...non mi sento, non voglio appesantirli anche se so che presto sapranno...
> 
> ...



mi spiace Cheat....
ma forse questa separazione farà bene ad entrambi...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> primi giorni fuori casa...tristissimo B&B giusto per dormire...
> 
> dai genitori non vado...non mi sento, non voglio appesantirli anche se so che presto sapranno...
> 
> ...


Ma come cacciato di casa?
La casa è tua o sua?

Cioè lei ti dice vattene e tu obbedisci?
Ma dove siamo? Eh?

Mah...


----------



## lunaiena (8 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> primi giorni fuori casa...tristissimo B&B giusto per dormire...
> 
> dai genitori non vado...non mi sento, non voglio appesantirli anche se so che presto sapranno...
> 
> ...




Non hai bisogno di uno psicologo.....penso tu abbia bisogno solo di riflettere e questo per me è il modo giusto....
In bocca al lupo.....


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> primi giorni fuori casa...tristissimo B&B giusto per dormire...
> 
> dai genitori non vado...non mi sento, non voglio appesantirli anche se so che presto sapranno...
> 
> ...


Cheat mi dispiace. Ma a tua moglie cosa hai raccontato dell'altra? Tutta la verità nient'altro che la verità?


----------



## The Cheater (8 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma come cacciato di casa?
> La casa è tua o sua?
> 
> Cioè lei ti dice vattene e tu obbedisci?
> ...


La casa è mia, ma adesso nemmeno me lo sogno di fare questioni su cosa è mio e cosa è suo...

Lei è stata molto decisa, e io ho accettato...per il momento...


----------



## The Cheater (8 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Cheat mi dispiace. Ma a tua moglie cosa hai raccontato dell'altra? Tutta la verità nient'altro che la verità?


OGNI COSA

...e non certo per svuotarmi ma perché sentivo fosse giusto...


----------



## free (8 Febbraio 2012)

ma mica ti ha cacciato di casa!
da quello che scrivi sei andato via tu e potresti anche tornare

comunque probabilmente ti farà bene, buona fortuna:smile:


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> OGNI COSA
> 
> ...e non certo per svuotarmi ma perché sentivo fosse giusto...


Hai fatto bene, che la forza sia con te!


----------



## stellina (8 Febbraio 2012)

mi spiace ma prenditi questo periodo per fare chiarezza in te. mi sembri confusissimo! ti sono vicina e per quello che può valere...un abbraccio


----------



## The Cheater (8 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma mica ti ha cacciato di casa!
> da quello che scrivi sei andato via tu e potresti anche tornare
> 
> comunque probabilmente ti farà bene, buona fortuna:smile:


no no...mi ha cacciato...ho anche opposto resistenza anche se probabilmente non nel modo giusto...ma mi ha cacciato

comunque grazie a tutti...spero anche io faccia bene, e ritengo comunque che male non farà...

...certo, un po' di tristezza viene...


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Febbraio 2012)

*GIA'*



The Cheater ha detto:


> ...certo, un po' di tristezza viene...



... e ti credo, e' un  rischio che non avevi calcolato.


Ti ha stupito eh?


Cosa farai ora?


----------



## The Cheater (8 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ... e ti credo, e' un  rischio che non avevi calcolato.
> 
> 
> Ti ha stupito eh?
> ...


non mi ha per nulla stupito...ho calcolato ogni singolo rischio invece, ben peggiore di questo

cosa farò??? per adesso sono in B&B in attesa di trovare qualcosa da affittare per un mese intanto...

...fermo restando che anche nella peggiore delle ipotesi oltre un mese non andrò...la casa mia è e mia rimane!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> non mi ha per nulla stupito...ho calcolato ogni singolo rischio invece, ben peggiore di questo
> 
> cosa farò??? per adesso sono in B&B in attesa di trovare qualcosa da affittare per un mese intanto...
> 
> ...fermo restando che anche nella peggiore delle ipotesi oltre un mese non andrò...la casa mia è e mia rimane!!!


Avete figli?


----------



## lothar57 (8 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> non mi ha per nulla stupito...ho calcolato ogni singolo rischio invece, ben peggiore di questo
> 
> cosa farò??? per adesso sono in B&B in attesa di trovare qualcosa da affittare per un mese intanto...
> 
> ...fermo restando che anche nella peggiore delle ipotesi oltre un mese non andrò...la casa mia è e mia rimane!!!



Caro Cheater sono dispiaciutissimo di leggerti,con queste pessime notizie,mi vengono i brividi se beccato finisco male.
Purtroppo che la casa sia tu legalmente conta zero....ma da uomo in gamba,parlo per quello che qualche volta ci siamo scritti qua',devi fare di tutto per ricominciare.
le amanti sono zero....la famiglia e'la prima cosa....dai forza!!
Un abbraccio sincero,anche se non ti conosco..sono con te.


----------



## Andy (8 Febbraio 2012)

Mi commuovo


----------



## The Cheater (8 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Cheater sono dispiaciutissimo di leggerti,con queste pessime notizie,mi vengono i brividi se beccato finisco male.
> Purtroppo che la casa sia tu legalmente conta zero....ma da uomo in gamba,parlo per quello che qualche volta ci siamo scritti qua',devi fare di tutto per ricominciare.
> le amanti sono zero....la famiglia e'la prima cosa....dai forza!!
> Un abbraccio sincero,anche se non ti conosco..sono con te.


ti ringrazio di vero cuore

figli non ne abbiamo...è proprio questo che mi ha allontanato dal concetto di FAMIGLIA...

devo ricominciare, ma voglio "volerlo"...voglio sentirlo veramente...per adesso sento un desidero debole, accompagnato però da tanto senso di dovere e dal concetto per il quale "è giusto sistemare tutto"

sento che ancora tutto dipende da me...non per molto, ma voglio sfruttare questo momento per chiarirmi le idee...l'altra è troppo impossibile, troppo lontana e comporta una rivoluzione di vita totale...
...non avessi per nulla sentimenti per mia moglie, allora proverei a capire come gestire la cosa cercando soluzioni e compromessi per portarla avanti evitando almeno per un po' la "scelta di vita"...ma il sentimento per mia moglie c'è, e sento (spero) che sia solo un normale momento di flessione...ammesso che lo sia anche per lei adesso...

l'altra è sempre con me, dentro me...e non credo me la toglierò mai dalla testa e dal cuore...credo sarà una sorta di "dolce condanna" per tutta la vita...

sempre in piedi, sempre a testa alta...sono IO...mi piego ma mi rialzo subito!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> figli non ne abbiamo



Quindi non ci sono problemi potete benissimo separarvi da persone civili.


Auguroni!


----------



## Leda (8 Febbraio 2012)

Beh, almeno adesso tutti gli attori in scena sanno come stanno le cose, e ognuno può fare le sue considerazioni.
Datti tempo, vedrai che tra un po' la nebbia si alzerà 

Ma l'altra donna lontana che dice? Cosa sa di quello che sta succedendo?


----------



## Ewy (8 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> non mi ha per nulla stupito...ho calcolato ogni singolo rischio invece, ben peggiore di questo
> 
> cosa farò??? per adesso sono in B&B in attesa di trovare qualcosa da affittare per un mese intanto...
> 
> ...fermo restando che anche nella peggiore delle ipotesi oltre un mese non andrò...la casa mia è e mia rimane!!!



Se lei invece che essere oltre oceano fosse della tua citta' che faresti? saresti triste o lei sarebbe li' con te?
Solo tu puoi sapere da che parte vuoi stare, ormai ti sei innamorato, questo e' certo, ma lei che dice? Ti accoglierebbe negli States, ti sosterrebbe almeno per i primi tempi? Tua moglie accettera' nel tempo il tuo tradimento o cerchera' l'occasione per rinfacciartelo? Conosci tua moglie meglio dell'altra, se lei ti da' la possibilita' di ricostruire accettalo ma non diventare un martire a vita ! Lascia trascorrere qualche giorno e poi chiarisci definitivamente con tua moglie, i tempi saranno lunghi e tutto dipendera' da lei...dall'altra parte c'e' l'ignoto, un innamoramento e tanta passione alimentata dalla distanza...in fondo tu sai cosa fare, questo e' certo.


----------



## The Cheater (8 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Beh, almeno adesso tutti gli attori in scena sanno come stanno le cose, e ognuno può fare le sue considerazioni.
> Datti tempo, vedrai che tra un po' la nebbia si alzerà
> 
> Ma l'altra donna lontana che dice? Cosa sa di quello che sta succedendo?


sa tutto...è molto dispiaciuta e si sente in colpa

non è una ragazzetta...è una madre divorziata, e vive il tutto con molta difficoltà...


----------



## The Cheater (8 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Se lei invece che essere oltre oceano fosse della tua citta' che faresti? saresti triste o lei sarebbe li' con te?
> Solo tu puoi sapere da che parte vuoi stare, ormai ti sei innamorato, questo e' certo, ma lei che dice? Ti accoglierebbe negli States, ti sosterrebbe almeno per i primi tempi? Tua moglie accettera' nel tempo il tuo tradimento o cerchera' l'occasione per rinfacciartelo? Conosci tua moglie meglio dell'altra, se lei ti da' la possibilita' di ricostruire accettalo ma non diventare un martire a vita ! Lascia trascorrere qualche giorno e poi chiarisci definitivamente con tua moglie, i tempi saranno lunghi e tutto dipendera' da lei...dall'altra parte c'e' l'ignoto, un innamoramento e tanta passione alimentata dalla distanza...in fondo tu sai cosa fare, questo e' certo.


non posso negarlo...credo che sarei con lei...

mi accoglierebbe si negli states, mi sosterrebbe e quant'altro...

mia moglie non è una che rinfaccia nel tempo...diciamo che vuole essere "ripagata" non con cose materiali, ma con affetto e continue dimostrazioni...non sono il tipo da fare il martire, ma nemmeno lei è una che abusa anche se da subito, scoperta la storia, mise in chiaro "alcune cose" che non accettai...

qualunque cosa io facessi, starei con una donna e in un mondo pensando ogni giorno all'altra donna e all'altro mondo...fin quando un qualcosa non mi faccia sentire pienamente felice della scelta e sereno nel pensare a cosa avrei lasciato...diciamo però che il mondo più distante è obbiettivamente più complicato di quello nel quale attualmente vivo dove però non mi ritrovo...

...non so se sono più complicato io in persona o le mie parole...


----------



## Mab in trasferta (8 Febbraio 2012)

*non posso accedere. storia lunga*

Cheater, per cortesia, lascia tua moglie.
O comunque, se non hai il coraggio di lasciarla dille a chiare lettere "l'altra farà sempre parte di me", così che possa scegliere bene cosa fare. Io mi sono già espressa nell'altro post, e non mi ripeterò.
Comunque, senza offesa, concordo con la tua idea dello psicologo, sia mai che possa aiutarti a crescere senza traumi (a terzi).


ps= non sono neutrale, non posso esserlo e non mi importa di esserlo. sono incavolata nera.

pps= a chi mi ha chiesto molto gentilmente come sto, io rispondo "stringo i denti"!


----------



## Ewy (8 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> non posso negarlo...credo che sarei con lei...
> 
> mi accoglierebbe si negli states, mi sosterrebbe e quant'altro...
> 
> ...



No, non sei complicato, ti comprendo benissimo, sono gli amori impossibili quelli che lacerano il cuore purtroppo, ma lentamente il dolore si attenua, se deciderai di rimanere con tua moglie stacca con l'altra questo filo che ancora vi lega, nessun contatto, sara' dura all'inizio ma e' l'unico rimedio per ritornare lentamente a vivere, non la dimenticherai di certo ma di lei ti rimarra' solo un dolce ricordo.
In bocca al lupo, fai in modo che qualsiasi decisione tu prenda non ti faccia rimpiangere nulla in futuro, decidi con  con lucidita' e fermezza e quando avrai deciso segui la strada senza mai voltarti indietro.


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Febbraio 2012)

*Alt*



Ewy ha detto:


> No, non sei complicato, ti comprendo benissimo, sono gli amori impossibili quelli che lacerano il cuore purtroppo, ma lentamente il dolore si attenua, se deciderai di rimanere con tua moglie stacca con l'altra questo filo che ancora vi lega, nessun contatto, sara' dura all'inizio ma e' l'unico rimedio per ritornare lentamente a vivere, non la dimenticherai di certo ma di lei ti rimarra' solo un dolce ricordo.
> In bocca al lupo, fai in modo che qualsiasi decisione tu prenda non ti faccia rimpiangere nulla in futuro, decidi con  con lucidita' e fermezza e quando avrai deciso segui la strada senza mai voltarti indietro.


Tutto giusto, questo sempre SE la moglie e' propensa anche lei a ricucire lo strappo pero'


----------



## Ewy (8 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tutto giusto, questo sempre SE la moglie e' propensa anche lei a ricucire lo strappo pero'


Certo, lo avevo scritto nel post precedente.:smile:


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Certo, lo avevo scritto nel post precedente.:smile:


Scusa, mi era scappato questo particolare.


----------



## The Cheater (8 Febbraio 2012)

Mab in trasferta ha detto:


> Cheater, per cortesia, lascia tua moglie.
> O comunque, se non hai il coraggio di lasciarla dille a chiare lettere "l'altra farà sempre parte di me", così che possa scegliere bene cosa fare. Io mi sono già espressa nell'altro post, e non mi ripeterò.
> Comunque, senza offesa, concordo con la tua idea dello psicologo, sia mai che possa aiutarti a crescere senza traumi (a terzi).
> 
> ...


in pratica secondo la tua teoria, quando una persona si ritrova con il cuore diviso a metà deve mollare entrambe visto che nessuna delle due, tranne casi rari, sarà disposta ad accettare che comunque l'altra rimarrà sempre nel proprio cuore...

non la vedo così...la vita ci porta a scelte da fare, e riguarda tutti...anche il tradito nel momento in cui viene a conoscenza della cosa deve pian piano fare delle scelte...

cioè, il tradito non può pensare "me lo riprendo ma adesso comando io, per sempre"...c'è un prezzo da pagare, il traditore dovrà dimostrare tanto e ci sta, ma una normalità deve tornare...una normalità nella quale il traditore, nel caso ci siano stati sentimenti, accetterà per sempre il ricordo senza però mai farlo notare minimamente alla donna che ha scelto, ma dove anche la tradita accetterà questo pensiero senza minacciare la stabilità del rapporto...
...il tutto a patto che sia amore vero, che ci si guardi negli occhi e ci si dica "comunque io amo te e voglio te"...altrimenti meglio lasciar perdere...

...e comunque ricordatevi sempre che dietro ad una storia raccontata su un forum, ci possono essere altri retroscena che possono ancor più complicare le cose, e quindi andateci (andiamoci) sempre piano con le sentenze...retroscena che, come nel mio caso, chi scrive preferisce omettere pubblicamente per varie ragioni...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> in pratica secondo la tua teoria, quando una persona si ritrova con il cuore diviso a metà deve mollare entrambe visto che nessuna delle due, tranne casi rari, sarà disposta ad accettare che comunque l'altra rimarrà sempre nel proprio cuore...
> 
> non la vedo così...la vita ci porta a scelte da fare, e riguarda tutti...anche il tradito nel momento in cui viene a conoscenza della cosa deve pian piano fare delle scelte...
> 
> ...



:up::up::up::up:

Ma sono ancora basito...
Come ha fatto a cacciarti di casa...
Mah...
Torna là e scatena un inferno.
Poi vi parlate.
Ma batti il pugno in te la tola XD...
Cazzo.


----------



## The Cheater (8 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up:
> 
> Ma sono ancora basito...
> Come ha fatto a cacciarti di casa...
> ...


Conte è giusto così...anche solo qualche giorno per darle la sensazione che mi sento in colpa e accetto la punizione...

Non durerà molto...la casa me la riprendo presto, la moglie vedremo...


----------



## Daniele (9 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma come cacciato di casa?
> La casa è tua o sua?
> 
> Cioè lei ti dice vattene e tu obbedisci?
> ...


Conte, chi tradisce non ha la sua casa, ha solo il minimo di dignità di capire che deve sfanculare perchè ha fatto qualcosa di grosso, e fidati, una casa vale molto meno di quel qualcosa di grosso che è un tradimento, chi lo subisce ne porta i segni per tutta la vita, quindi una casa è nulla in confronto un mutuo è al massimno di vent'anni, l'amarezza è per sempre.


----------



## The Cheater (9 Febbraio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, chi tradisce non ha la sua casa, ha solo il minimo di dignità di capire che deve sfanculare perchè ha fatto qualcosa di grosso, e fidati, una casa vale molto meno di quel qualcosa di grosso che è un tradimento, chi lo subisce ne porta i segni per tutta la vita, quindi una casa è nulla in confronto un mutuo è al massimno di vent'anni, l'amarezza è per sempre.


Mahhh

Io proferirei l'anarezza agli anni di mutuo che mi restano...

Una casa non è solo una casa...


----------



## stellina (9 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> in pratica secondo la tua teoria, quando una persona si ritrova con il cuore diviso a metà deve mollare entrambe visto che nessuna delle due, tranne casi rari, sarà disposta ad accettare che comunque l'altra rimarrà sempre nel proprio cuore...
> 
> non la vedo così...la vita ci porta a scelte da fare, e riguarda tutti...anche il tradito nel momento in cui viene a conoscenza della cosa deve pian piano fare delle scelte...
> 
> ...


:up:
buongiorno come stai oggi?


----------



## The Cheater (9 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> :up:
> buongiorno come stai oggi?


Buongiorno a te

Sto così, confuso e annoiato...stasera non so ancora dove dormiró...

Domani vado fuori invece, una cena di lavoro e con la scusa rimango fuori

Devo essere sincero: mi manca mia moglie, mi manca anche l'altra...a momenti l'una molto più dell'altra...ma ora come ora forse mi manca più casa mia con le mie cose e il suo calore...


----------



## free (9 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Buongiorno a te
> 
> Sto così, confuso e annoiato...stasera non so ancora dove dormiró...
> 
> ...


ma che noia stare lontano da casetta calda e bella!

guarda che da quello che scrivi sembra che tu non sia molto interessato a tua moglie, la vedi quasi come una parte di arredamento


----------



## stellina (9 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Buongiorno a te
> 
> Sto così, confuso e annoiato...stasera non so ancora dove dormiró...
> 
> ...


mi permetto...ti manca la stabilità e la sicurezza...o sbaglio?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> devo ricominciare, ma voglio "volerlo"...voglio sentirlo veramente...per adesso sento un desidero debole, accompagnato però da tanto senso di dovere e dal concetto per il quale "è giusto sistemare tutto"
> 
> sento che ancora tutto dipende da me...non per molto, ma voglio sfruttare questo momento per chiarirmi le idee...l'altra è troppo impossibile, troppo lontana e comporta una rivoluzione di vita totale...
> ...non avessi per nulla sentimenti per mia moglie, allora proverei a capire come gestire la cosa cercando soluzioni e compromessi per portarla avanti evitando almeno per un po' la "scelta di vita"...ma il sentimento per mia moglie c'è, e sento (spero) che sia solo un normale momento di flessione...ammesso che lo sia anche per lei adesso...
> ...





The Cheater ha detto:


> non la vedo così...la vita ci porta a scelte da fare, e riguarda tutti...anche il tradito nel momento in cui viene a conoscenza della cosa deve pian piano fare delle scelte...
> 
> cioè, il tradito non può pensare "me lo riprendo ma adesso comando io, per sempre"...c'è un prezzo da pagare, il traditore dovrà dimostrare tanto e ci sta, ma una normalità deve tornare...una normalità nella quale il traditore, nel caso ci siano stati sentimenti, accetterà per sempre il ricordo senza però mai farlo notare minimamente alla donna che ha scelto, ma dove anche la tradita accetterà questo pensiero senza minacciare la stabilità del rapporto...
> ...il tutto a patto che sia amore vero, che ci si guardi negli occhi e ci si dica "comunque io amo te e voglio te"...altrimenti meglio lasciar perdere...


Scrivi cose molto belle
che confermano un mio pensiero

quando si soffre viene fuori il meglio di noi


----------



## The Cheater (9 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma che noia stare lontano da casetta calda e bella!
> 
> guarda che da quello che scrivi sembra che tu non sia molto interessato a tua moglie, la vedi quasi come una parte di arredamento


Non è detto che ciò che a te sembra corrisponda alla realtà dei fatti...


----------



## The Cheater (9 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> mi permetto...ti manca la stabilità e la sicurezza...o sbaglio?


Mmmmm no...mi manca la quotidianità di casa mia, non come aspetto materiale ma più morale...

Vorrei tornare a un anno fa, non avrei l'americana nel cuore ma avrei pienamente mia moglie e i nostri sogni...

Pensieri che vanno e vengono, e cambiano ogni istante...


----------



## The Cheater (9 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Scrivi cose molto belle
> che confermano un mio pensiero
> 
> quando si soffre viene fuori il meglio di noi


Quabdo tutto va bene ci si impegna meno ad esprimere le sensazioni e quindi a mostrare le proprie caratteristiche agli altri...

Natura umana...sopratutto maschile...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, chi tradisce non ha la sua casa, ha solo il minimo di dignità di capire che deve sfanculare perchè ha fatto qualcosa di grosso, e fidati, una casa vale molto meno di quel qualcosa di grosso che è un tradimento, chi lo subisce ne porta i segni per tutta la vita, quindi una casa è nulla in confronto un mutuo è al massimno di vent'anni, l'amarezza è per sempre.


BLABLABALBA BLABLABLABLBA
Casa mia: immobile a ME intestato con un atto notarile...ecc.ecc.e.cc...
Che IO ho pagato con il sudore della mia fronte.
Vedi con l'amarezza non ci mangi.
Non paghi le rate del mutuo: la banca si piglia la tua casa...

E una banca si è in grado di cacciarti su una strada eh?

Ok ho fatto qualcosa di grosso?
Non vuoi più stare con me?
Vai via tu.

Nessuno ti tiene...
Libera di andare quando vuoi e con chi vuoi...

Ma nessuno ha il diritto di cacciare una persona da casa sua.

Coraggio amico...dai il 21 marzo è vicino...e festeggi i 4 anni da quando lei ti ha tradito!


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater, una domanda vorrei porti.

I tuoi ragionamenti sembrano a me dare la sensazione di un uomo che sa pensare, ora la domanda è questa, non sarebbe stato meglio usare la materia grigia prima del tradimento? è una domanda retorica lo so, e che, con la mente del dopo probabilmente risulta falsa, quindi nulla, forse qualsiasi risposta non sarebbe vera, ripeto forse.

Claudio.


----------



## Diletta (9 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ti ringrazio di vero cuore
> 
> figli non ne abbiamo...è proprio questo che mi ha allontanato dal concetto di FAMIGLIA...
> 
> ...


----------



## The Cheater (9 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> The Cheater, una domanda vorrei porti.
> 
> I tuoi ragionamenti sembrano a me dare la sensazione di un uomo che sa pensare, ora la domanda è questa, non sarebbe stato meglio usare la materia grigia prima del tradimento? è una domanda retorica lo so, e che, con la mente del dopo probabilmente risulta falsa, quindi nulla, forse qualsiasi risposta non sarebbe vera, ripeto forse.
> 
> Claudio.



Io l'ho usata la materia grigia, altrimenti sarei distrutto e in ginocchio a supplicare perdono...

Se mi dici che ho sbagliato siamo d'accordo, se pensi che l'abbia fatto senza pensare alle conseguenze ti sbagli:
Io sapevo a cosa andavo in contro, e nonostante tutto ancora oggi ribadisco che ne è valsa la pena!!!

Credimi non c'entra l'amore, è una questione di spirito folle e libero che appartiene a pochi, spero pochi...

La solita storia del meglio rimorsi o rimpianti...assolutamente meglio i rimorsi, almeno hai vissuto e tratto insegnamenti..


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> *Io l'ho usata la materia grigia, altrimenti sarei distrutto e in ginocchio a supplicare perdono...*
> 
> Se mi dici che ho sbagliato siamo d'accordo, se pensi che l'abbia fatto senza pensare alle conseguenze ti sbagli:
> Io sapevo a cosa andavo in contro, e nonostante tutto ancora oggi ribadisco che ne è valsa la pena!!!
> ...



Inutile, qualcuno non lo capirà mai


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Io l'ho usata la materia grigia, altrimenti sarei distrutto e in ginocchio a supplicare perdono...
> 
> Se mi dici che ho sbagliato siamo d'accordo, se pensi che l'abbia fatto senza pensare alle conseguenze ti sbagli:
> Io sapevo a cosa andavo in contro, e nonostante tutto ancora oggi ribadisco che ne è valsa la pena!!!
> ...


Si ok, volevo soltanto capire meglio.

Chiara, non farmi stalking altrimenti mi metto a denunciare ... me sento tutto skizzato stamani  

Claudio.

P.S il riferimento allo stalking annullatelo, perchè qualcuno lo leggerà ed è a lui diretto , o era lei ?


----------



## oceansize (9 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Credimi non c'entra l'amore, è una questione di spirito folle e libero che appartiene a pochi, spero pochi...
> 
> ..



ecco, lo stesso spirito che potrebbe avere tua moglie. Cacciandoti di casa è ora libera e può scegliere liberamente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Credimi non c'entra l'amore, è una questione di spirito folle e libero che appartiene a pochi, spero pochi...


No, toglietevi per cortesia l'idea di essere privilegiati: quello spirito folle l'abbiamo TUTTI. Solo che c'è chi si impone di dominarlo e chi se ne lascia dominare. E' questo che non capirete mai VOI.


----------



## Minerva (9 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, toglietevi per cortesia l'idea di essere privilegiati: quello spirito folle l'abbiamo TUTTI. Solo che c'è chi si impone di dominarlo e chi se ne lascia dominare. E' questo che non capirete mai VOI.


ma non c'è nemmeno bisogno di dominarlo; personalmente sento di dare sfogo al mio spirito folle in tanti modi diversi rispetto a quelli indicati sopra ,ugualmente soddisfacenti , creativi e liberatori


----------



## Minerva (9 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Inutile, qualcuno non lo capirà mai


secondo me è fin troppo chiaro e scontato.
non ne fate una questione di eletti ...come ,giustamente ,non ci si può beare di essere "virtuosi"


ops ...non avevo letto sbriciolata


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non c'è nemmeno bisogno di dominarlo; personalmente sento di dare sfogo al mio spirito folle in tanti modi diversi rispetto a quelli indicati sopra ,ugualmente soddisfacenti , creativi e liberatori


In effetti quello di cui parlano è solo un aspetto dello spirito folle, o forse ne è una manifestazione.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me è fin troppo chiaro e scontato.
> non ne fate una questione di eletti ...come ,giustamente ,non ci si può beare di essere "virtuosi"
> 
> ops ...non avevo letto sbriciolata


no, niente eletti...lo spirito folle può essere una condanna

minerva stavolta non concordo


----------



## Andy (9 Febbraio 2012)

i pazzi..


----------



## Minerva (9 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, niente eletti...lo spirito folle può essere una condanna
> 
> minerva stavolta non concordo


ma è una condanna al momento in cui sai che può esserlo e  non lo controlli.ora, chiara, se c'è una donna che parla sempre con grande raziocinio sei tu, che riesci a non innamorarti degli uomini che frequenti, a dosarti in casa e fuori...
e mi parli di spirito incontrollabile?
sinceramente credevo si trattasse di lucida scelta


----------



## Andy (9 Febbraio 2012)

i pazzi...


----------



## stellina (9 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Io l'ho usata la materia grigia, altrimenti sarei distrutto e in ginocchio a supplicare perdono...
> 
> Se mi dici che ho sbagliato siamo d'accordo, se pensi che l'abbia fatto senza pensare alle conseguenze ti sbagli:
> Io sapevo a cosa andavo in contro, e nonostante tutto ancora oggi ribadisco che *ne è valsa la pena*!!!
> ...


questa frase mi fa venire in mente manuale d'amore2 dove lui sul terrazzo grida "ne è valsa la pena!!!" non so mettere i filmati qui ma se vai su you tube lo trovi sicuro!!! così come la poesia della neve...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=pPbEHQ8II8c 
mi sento così!!! almeno io!!!


----------



## Andy (9 Febbraio 2012)

Può valerne sempre la pena quando un'altra persona soffre?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, toglietevi per cortesia l'idea di essere privilegiati: quello spirito folle l'abbiamo TUTTI. Solo che* c'è chi si impone di dominarlo* e chi se ne lascia dominare. *E' questo che non capirete mai VOI*.


Sbriciolata, permettimi di dirti che ti sbagli.

Io non mi irrigidisco sulle posizioni: capisco (da _capere = contenere )_talmente tante cose che mi potrebbe scoppiare il cuore

Tutti dominano e liberano a fasi alterne, nella vita
Impulsi, spirito, sentimenti

Nello stesso giorno tu/io/tutti dominiamo e liberiamo parti di noi....a torto o a ragione, sbagliando o azzeccandoci

Io non mi sento di irrigidire più nulla, nessuna posizione

Per me non esistono traditi vs traditori
ma solo persone che irrigidiscono e persone che non lo fanno

Se un tradito vuole sputarmi in faccia tutto il suo veleno, il suo rancore, la sua delusione....
io sarò con le braccia aperte a riceverlo

ma non perchè sono buona o migliore
semplicemente perchè lottare contro l'umanità e la fallacità degli altri è inutile,
meglio accettarla


----------



## lothar57 (9 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ti ringrazio di vero cuore
> 
> figli non ne abbiamo...è proprio questo che mi ha allontanato dal concetto di FAMIGLIA...
> 
> ...



e'vero senza figli e'meno complicato.Non perdere tempo Cheater,approffitta dell'imminente festa..non il 13.quella ufficiale del 14...falle un bellissimo regalo,forse le torneranno in mente i momenti belli passati insieme,e decidera'che un'episodio non puo'minare un'unione,tiro ad indovinare,fin qui'solida.
Le ''altre donne''sono il nulla,si dimenticano in 5 minuti...sforzati


----------



## MK (9 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Le ''altre donne''sono il nulla,si dimenticano in 5 minuti...sforzati


Lo stai dicendo a te stesso Lothar?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è una condanna al momento in cui sai che può esserlo e  non lo controlli.ora, chiara, se c'è una donna che parla sempre con grande raziocinio sei tu, che riesci a non innamorarti degli uomini che frequenti, a dosarti in casa e fuori...
> e mi parli di spirito incontrollabile?
> sinceramente credevo si trattasse di lucida scelta


mi sono innamorata?  

spirito incontrollabile nel senso che fa ciò che vuole


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Febbraio 2012)

spirito monello? :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (9 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> spirito monello? :carneval:


ma quello ce l'ho pure io.ma è uno spirito monello figadilegno:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma quello ce l'ho pure io.ma è uno spirito monello figadilegno:mrgreen:



no, quale figadilegno

figacomediocomandaperunuomosolo :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sbriciolata, permettimi di dirti che ti sbagli.
> 
> Io non mi irrigidisco sulle posizioni: capisco (da _capere = contenere )_talmente tante cose che mi potrebbe scoppiare il cuore
> 
> ...


Allora non dirmi che non posso capire: questo è essere rigidi, e scusami, arroganti, in quanto ad-roghiD) unicamente a te o a chi come te ha fatto una scelta, la capacità di comprenderla.
Quello che hai scritto io lo condivido, e non sputo veleno in faccia a nessuno... ma per cortesia non andiamo a tirare fuori incapacità di intendere e volere, esclusività nel sentire o provare, basta dire che di fronte ad una certa scelta, io giro a destra e tu a sinistra. Non ce l'ho con te perchè hai tradito... mica hai tradito me. Ma se mi dici che io non posso capire cosa sia il desiderio di esistere e vivere cose al di fuori della coppia, sbagli. Di fronte a quel desiderio, che TUTTI abbiamo più o meno intensamente provato, io ho fatto una scelta diversa, perchè probabilmente do un significato diverso a certe mie azioni e proprio questa diversa interpretazione mi allontana dalla scelta del tradimento. Nessuna follia, nessun vortice irresistibile: scelte.


----------



## lothar57 (9 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Lo stai dicendo a te stesso Lothar?


forse..anche perche'e'quello che faccio da qualche giorno


----------



## Eliade (9 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Io sapevo a cosa andavo in contro, e nonostante tutto ancora oggi ribadisco che ne è valsa la pena!!!
> .....
> ...
> *l'altra è sempre con me, dentro me...e non credo me la toglierò mai dalla testa e dal cuore...credo sarà una sorta di "dolce condanna" per tutta la vita...*



Mah...mi chiedo perché tu sia ancora indeciso...
Con queste premesse non vedo alcuna possibilità di un *sincero* ritorno con tua moglie, a meno che tu le faccia credere il contrario...


----------



## The Cheater (9 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non c'è nemmeno bisogno di dominarlo; personalmente sento di dare sfogo al mio spirito folle in tanti modi diversi rispetto a quelli indicati sopra ,ugualmente soddisfacenti , creativi e liberatori


per me non è un privilegio...o meglio non lo vivo io come tale...

non è una condanna ma una caratteristica della quale non mi vanto...credevo, anzi so che è così, di aver trovato in mia moglie una complice con la quale vivere insieme le nostre follie...ma entro i limiti, che però io ho oltrepassato...

qualcuno mi sta spingendo a non trascurare totalmente le attenuanti che mi hanno portato a tutto questo...quelle che IO chiamo attenuanti, ma che per qualcun altro si chiamano RAGIONI SERIE e per altri ancora BANALI SCUSE...

...è successo, anzi sta succedendo, punto...


----------



## The Cheater (9 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Può valerne sempre la pena quando un'altra persona soffre?


premesso che nessuno vuole mai veramente fare male ad altri (eccetto casi particolari) il detto "mors tua vita mea" purtroppo è una componente di vita...spesso, quasi sempre, la propria gioia porta alla sofferenza di qualcun altro...

...è il concetto di sacrificio che al momento sento molto lontano da me...l'idea di "fare/non fare" cose che fanno felici gli altri, anche a costo di una propria sofferenza...un concetto che, in questo caso, deve valere verso mogli, mariti e figli, e che da un anno non sento più come prima...dopo anni di totale abnegazione...

...ma anche ripristinando il tutto, ormai la frittata è fatta...e questa frittata non consiste nel tradimento, nell'episodio in se per se...bensì nel ben più importante aspetto sentimentale, nel quale IO sento di amare mia moglie ma sento di amare anche l'altra, che tra l'altro comporterebbe un nuovo contesto di vita difficile ma maledettamente affascinante...e in un momento di mia totale insoddisfazione di vita, professionale, sociale ecc., tutto questo complica le cose terribilmente...


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> premesso che nessuno vuole mai veramente fare male ad altri (eccetto casi particolari) il detto "mors tua vita mea" purtroppo è una componente di vita...spesso, quasi sempre, la propria gioia porta alla sofferenza di qualcun altro...
> 
> ...è il concetto di sacrificio che al momento sento molto lontano da me...l'idea di "fare/non fare" cose che fanno felici gli altri, anche a costo di una propria sofferenza...un concetto che, in questo caso, deve valere verso mogli, mariti e figli, e che da un anno non sento più come prima...dopo anni di totale abnegazione...
> 
> ...ma anche ripristinando il tutto, ormai la frittata è fatta...e questa frittata non consiste nel tradimento, nell'episodio in se per se...bensì nel ben più importante aspetto sentimentale, nel quale IO sento di amare mia moglie ma sento di amare anche l'altra, che tra l'altro comporterebbe un nuovo contesto di vita difficile ma maledettamente affascinante...e in un momento di mia totale insoddisfazione di vita, professionale, sociale ecc., tutto questo complica le cose terribilmente...


Questo è un discorso molto onesto. Devi partire da questo, è una buona partenza per fare la cosa giusta, credo ti ci vorrà un po' di tempo però, non credo sarà una cosa facile, tantomeno indolore... tanti auguri di cuore.


----------



## The Cheater (9 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mah...mi chiedo perché tu sia ancora indeciso...
> Con queste premesse non vedo alcuna possibilità di un *sincero* ritorno con tua moglie, a meno che tu le faccia credere il contrario...


ti rispondo seccamente:

sento profondi sentimenti per entrambe, ma mia moglie è qui e mi trasmette felicità eterna mentre l'altra è pur sempre una profonda incognita...l'altra è oltre oceano, in un contesto che mi affascina moltissimo rispetto alla mia attuale situazione in italia, ma comunque è una scelta folle non avendo nulla negli usa...

ribadisco i sentimenti per entrambe...probabilmente una la amo veramente e l'altra mi da altro ma al momento non riesco a decodificare le sensazioni...per una, mia moglie, dovrei rinunciare per sempre al sentimento per l'altra...per lei, l'americana, dovrei rinunciare a mia moglie ma anche a TUTTO IL RESTO della mia attuale vita...

io sono un tipo molto istintivo e sentimentale, che crede nei sogni e nelle favole...ma nella sensazione che sento, cioè quella per la quale credo che alla fine perderò entrambe, mi viene istintivo pensare che è meglio rimanere solo in italia, con tutta la mia vita, che non rischiare di rimanerci in usa senza nulla e con il governo in cerca di me per espellermi...

...cioè...qui non c'è in gioco un matrimonio solamente...qui è in ballo la mia vita, il mio intero futuro!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sbriciolata, permettimi di dirti che ti sbagli.
> 
> Io non mi irrigidisco sulle posizioni: capisco (da _capere = contenere )_talmente tante cose che mi potrebbe scoppiare il cuore
> 
> ...


Già e nella storia anche tanti uomini hanno fatto lo stesso pensiero, e menomale che sono stati combattuti, e sconfitti.

Claudio.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ti rispondo seccamente:
> 
> sento profondi sentimenti per entrambe, ma mia moglie è qui e mi trasmette felicità eterna mentre l'altra è pur sempre una profonda incognita...l'altra è oltre oceano, in un contesto che mi affascina moltissimo rispetto alla mia attuale situazione in italia, ma comunque è una scelta folle non avendo nulla negli usa...
> 
> ...


Non ti sto provocando, che questo sia chiaro.

Non è che, molti pensieri tuoi siano simili a quelli del conte? 
A me è sembrato di capire che il conte vive la sua vita, con la compagna/moglie consapevole di come lui è.
Prova a riflettere su questo. Ma magari sto dicendo una cretinagine.

Claudio.


----------



## The Cheater (9 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non ti sto provocando, che questo sia chiaro.
> 
> Non è che, molti pensieri tuoi siano simili a quelli del conte?
> A me è sembrato di capire che il conte vive la sua vita, con la compagna/moglie consapevole di come lui è.
> ...


io stimo il conte e pur non condividendo il suo stile di vita lo apprezzo...nel senso che qualunque cosa faccia felice una casa è ben accetta...c'è chi ha una vita sessuale libera, chi fa scambio di coppia, chi sta più per i fatti propri che non con la moglie...ognuno è libero di fare ciò che crede, a patto che entrambi i componenti della coppia stiano bene...

io vivo questa nuova necessità di libertà, non lo nego...ma non mi frega l'idea di andare a femmine cazzeggiando, non sento questo bisogno...l'ho avuto da ragazzino, ora voglio stabilità anche se con i miei spazi...spazi che adesso desidero più ampi rispetto a prima...

diciamo che se tornassi indietro non mi sposerei, ma comunque starei con lei senza cercarmi altre avventure...

l'altra mi trasmette più stabilità abbinata a follie...cioè quello che prima sentivo per mia moglie, e che ora sento un po' meno...

fermo restando che comunque se potessi tornare serenamente con mia moglie continuando a tenere viva questa assurda storia oltreoceano, non nego che lo farei...non mi sentirei orgoglioso di me, avrei sensi di colpa ecc., ma istintivamente lo farei...non posso negarlo!!!


----------



## MK (9 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ...cioè...qui non c'è in gioco un matrimonio solamente...qui è in ballo la mia vita, il mio intero futuro!!!


E dici poco. Cheat è il tuo grande appuntamento col destino


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2012)

Ci sono coppie in cui non ci si vuole conoscere per nulla.
Si ha troppa paura che conoscere comporti lo scoprire che in definitiva non ci si piace per nulla!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Già e nella storia anche tanti uomini hanno fatto lo stesso pensiero, e menomale che sono stati combattuti, e sconfitti.
> 
> Claudio.


di fatto l'amarezza e il rancore che si legge nelle tue parole (e che evidentemente sono anche nella tua persona),
 nelle mie non c'è mai...te ne sei accorto ?


----------



## The Cheater (9 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> di fatto l'amarezza e il rancore che si legge nelle tue parole (e che evidentemente sono anche nella tua persona),
> nelle mie non c'è mai...te ne sei accorto ?


Penso di poter dire nemmeno nelle mie parole...concordi???

Sono molto fatalista...ciò che succede succede...conta più il tragitto che non la destinazione finale...

Anchd se uno scopo bisogna comunque averlo...!!!


----------



## Diletta (9 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io stimo il conte e pur non condividendo il suo stile di vita lo apprezzo...nel senso che qualunque cosa faccia felice una casa è ben accetta...c'è chi ha una vita sessuale libera, chi fa scambio di coppia, chi sta più per i fatti propri che non con la moglie...ognuno è libero di fare ciò che crede, a patto che entrambi i componenti della coppia stiano bene...
> 
> io vivo questa nuova necessità di libertà, non lo nego...ma non mi frega l'idea di andare a femmine cazzeggiando, non sento questo bisogno...l'ho avuto da ragazzino, ora voglio stabilità anche se con i miei spazi...spazi che adesso desidero più ampi rispetto a prima...
> 
> ...



Sarà mica perché nella storia con l'altra c'è ancora quel pizzico di trasgressione che rende tutto così adrenalitico, mentre con la moglie lo spirito folle non riesce più ad emergere per forza di cose?
Perché una moglie la si ama ma di un amore stabile e pacato e tu ora hai ancora voglia di follie, quindi di emozioni...non solo di stabilità e calma rassicurante.
Sei d'accordo?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Penso di poter dire nemmeno nelle mie parole...concordi???
> 
> Sono molto fatalista...ciò che succede succede...conta più il tragitto che non la destinazione finale...
> 
> Anchd se uno scopo bisogna comunque averlo...!!!



lo dicevo a claudio, non a te

claudio che è nel giusto e nella normalità ( a suo dire), ma che continua ad autocompatirsi

tu sei positivo, non amaro


----------



## The Cheater (9 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sarà mica perché nella storia con l'altra c'è ancora quel pizzico di trasgressione che rende tutto così adrenalitico, mentre con la moglie lo spirito folle non riesce più ad emergere per forza di cose?
> Perché una moglie la si ama ma di un amore stabile e pacato e tu ora hai ancora voglia di follie, quindi di emozioni...non solo di stabilità e calma rassicurante.
> Sei d'accordo?


Diciamo che il giorno del matrimonio pensavo che a questo punto dopo anni mi sarei ritrovato in una situazione familiare, sociale e lavorativa che invece non si è reslizzata...

...e sono caduto in crisi...

Dalla donna che amo mi aspetto stabilitá e follie insieme...e mia moglie sa darmi tutto, solo che è troppo legata all'attuale contesto poco sereno della mia vita...
...è come se pensassi "se succedono queste 2-3 cose saremo felici, altrimenti sarà dura"

Ora come ora non riesco ad accontentarmi del solo amore, ne dato ne ricevuto...

Non è facile da spiegare...lei in un contesto è il top, in un altro contesto mi mette paure e dubbi...e ripeto, l'amore non c'entra...quello c'è ma manca altro...e nemmeno il sesso è un problema, assolutamente...!!!


----------



## Diletta (9 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Diciamo che il giorno del matrimonio pensavo che a questo punto dopo anni mi sarei ritrovato in una situazione familiare, sociale e lavorativa che invece non si è reslizzata...
> 
> ...e sono caduto in crisi...
> 
> ...



...diciamo pure che districare la matassa che si nasconde dentro a un rapporto di coppia è spesso e volentieri impresa titanica.
Rinnovo i miei auguri per te!


----------



## Mab in trasferta (9 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Io l'ho usata la materia grigia, altrimenti sarei distrutto e in ginocchio a supplicare perdono...
> 
> Se mi dici che ho sbagliato siamo d'accordo, se pensi che l'abbia fatto senza pensare alle conseguenze ti sbagli:
> Io sapevo a cosa andavo in contro, e nonostante tutto ancora oggi ribadisco che ne è valsa la pena!!!
> ...


Io capisco quel che dici quando ti arrabbi per le sentenze, ma credo che qui dentro ognuno porti il proprio vissuto. Il mio vissuto è di chi è stata tradita, e quando leggo questo non posso che replicare:
meglio un rimorso che un rimpianto, certo, ovvio, il rimpianto toglie a te, il rimorso, che poi non c'è perchè continui a dire che ne è valsa la pena, ferisce la tua compagna. 
è inumano chiedere a tua moglie di stare con te pur sapendo che porterai l'altra sempre nel cuore, lo hai detto in mille modi che è la distanza e il cambio radicale di vita che ti frena, sennò saresti con l'altra adesso che non sei a casa. A me sembra da ciò che scrivi che tu sceglieresti l'americana, ti sei sentito giovane e vivo per la novità, se questo non ti portasse via molto della tua vita.
Ma tu staresti con tua moglie se ti dicesse che avrà sempre un altro nel cuore? A parti invertite che faresti? Sicuro che saresti così comprensivo?!


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> di fatto l'amarezza e il rancore che si legge nelle tue parole (e che evidentemente sono anche nella tua persona),
> nelle mie non c'è mai...te ne sei accorto ?



Non ha importanza se non mi credi, ma lo stesso varrà per te. Ti stai sbagliando, detto questo, se mi credi, prova a leggermi diversamente, forse mi inquadrerai meglio. Lo stesso vale per me, come per tutti.

Claudio.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> lo dicevo a claudio, non a te
> 
> claudio che è nel giusto e nella normalità ( a suo dire), ma che continua ad autocompatirsi
> 
> tu sei positivo, non amaro


Ma tu pensi che, se io leggo certe tue, possa risponderti in una maniera da poterti ispirare simpatia? 
La tua di adesso, è soltanto voglia di "averlo più grosso" ed a me può anche stare bene ( non dirmi come battuta che sei donna, sarebbe scontato.) 
Morale? continua a punzecchiarmi, io farò lo stesso  

Claudio.


----------



## The Cheater (9 Febbraio 2012)

Mab in trasferta ha detto:


> Io capisco quel che dici quando ti arrabbi per le sentenze, ma credo che qui dentro ognuno porti il proprio vissuto. Il mio vissuto è di chi è stata tradita, e quando leggo questo non posso che replicare:
> meglio un rimorso che un rimpianto, certo, ovvio, il rimpianto toglie a te, il rimorso, che poi non c'è perchè continui a dire che ne è valsa la pena, ferisce la tua compagna.
> è inumano chiedere a tua moglie di stare con te pur sapendo che porterai l'altra sempre nel cuore, lo hai detto in mille modi che è la distanza e il cambio radicale di vita che ti frena, sennò saresti con l'altra adesso che non sei a casa. A me sembra da ciò che scrivi che tu sceglieresti l'americana, ti sei sentito giovane e vivo per la novità, se questo non ti portasse via molto della tua vita.
> Ma tu staresti con tua moglie se ti dicesse che avrà sempre un altro nel cuore? A parti invertite che faresti? Sicuro che saresti così comprensivo?!


ma io non ho chiesto a lei di accettare questa perenne presenza nel mio cuore

forse non mi sono spiegato: sono io che voglio convincermi di volere lei e basta, senza dubbi ne rimpianti...non sto dietro la porta di casa ad aspettare che mi riaccolga...quando sarà il momento ne parleremo insieme, se io sarò pronto a tornare da lei e se lei mi rivorrà ancora...

se per l'altra non dovessi stravolgere la mia vita, credo che starei ugualmente un po' solo per capire il da farsi...in ogni caso anche il mio cuore è pieno di dubbi, non solo la ragione...avrei però l'opportunità di capire meglio, di scegliere...così invece ho poca scelta in quanto scegliere l'altra è onestamente impossibile...
...ma non voglio tornare a casa perchè "trasferirmi in america è assurdo"...voglio tornare a casa perchè ho capito che amo mia moglie e l'altra rimarrà una splendida parentesi della mia vita...poi non chiederò certo di accettare questa cosa a mia moglie...nel caso rimarrebbe per sempre un mio piccolo segreto, l'unico a questo punto...

non l'accetterei se mia moglie mi chiedesse una cosa del genere...per questo non lo chiederò mai a lei...se torneremo insieme le dirò che è tutto superato, e in un modo o nell'altro sarà così...


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ma io non ho chiesto a lei di accettare questa perenne presenza nel mio cuore
> 
> forse non mi sono spiegato: sono io che voglio convincermi di volere lei e basta, senza dubbi ne rimpianti...non sto dietro la porta di casa ad aspettare che mi riaccolga...quando sarà il momento ne parleremo insieme, se io sarò pronto a tornare da lei e se lei mi rivorrà ancora...
> 
> ...


...non te ne fregherà nulla o peggio, magari ti offendi... ma secondo me questa cosa ti ha fatto molto maturare. Voglio dire... fino a che non si tocca con mano la sofferenza provocata, si è allegramente e infantilmente egoisti, poi... no? Spero che tu non ti offenda, io credo che si possa sempre migliorare...


----------



## Eliade (9 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ti rispondo seccamente:
> 
> sento profondi sentimenti per entrambe, ma mia moglie è qui e mi trasmette felicità eterna mentre l'altra è pur sempre una profonda incognita...l'altra è oltre oceano, in un contesto che mi affascina moltissimo rispetto alla mia attuale situazione in italia, ma comunque è una scelta folle non avendo nulla negli usa...
> 
> ...


 Non è quello che ti ho "chiesto" nel mio post.
Queste sono parole totalmente inutili, per me.

Lo ribadisci ancora:


The Cheater ha detto:


> ...voglio tornare a casa perchè ho capito che amo mia moglie e l'altra rimarrà una splendida parentesi della mia vita...poi non chiederò certo di accettare questa cosa a mia moglie...*nel caso rimarrebbe per sempre un mio piccolo segreto*, l'unico a questo punto...


 Questa non è sincerità d'intenti e di sentimenti nei confronti di tua moglie...


----------



## Eliade (9 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ...non te ne fregherà nulla o peggio, magari ti offendi... ma secondo me questa cosa ti ha fatto molto maturare. Voglio dire... fino a che non si tocca con mano la sofferenza provocata, si è allegramente e infantilmente egoisti, poi... no? Spero che tu non ti offenda, io credo che si possa sempre migliorare...


Dici? Io non la vedo la maturità. Vedo solo una persona che cerca di valutare la cosa più conveniente...


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dici? Io non la vedo la maturità. Vedo solo una persona che cerca di valutare la cosa più conveniente...


Secondo me così ci ragionava prima... ho notato anche io quella frase, ma le ho dato un significato diverso: dopo la scelta che lui sta cercando di fare, sulla base dei suoi sentimenti e non sulla convenienza, se dovesse scegliere di tornare dalla moglie (sempre che lei sia disposta) probabilmente il ricordo di quella persono non lo abbandonerà mai... e se non fosse così, però, Ely... sarebbe mica bello, no? In fondo lui si è innamorato, se se la dimenticasse... sarebbe squallido.


----------



## The Cheater (9 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ...non te ne fregherà nulla o peggio, magari ti offendi... ma secondo me questa cosa ti ha fatto molto maturare. Voglio dire... fino a che non si tocca con mano la sofferenza provocata, si è allegramente e infantilmente egoisti, poi... no? Spero che tu non ti offenda, io credo che si possa sempre migliorare...


non mi offendi affatto

eh si...mi sta facendo maturare...ma sono cosciente di essere ancora lontano dalla piena maturità...

che poi, cosa è sta maturità???

tutto ha un tempo, ogni età fa vivere le cose in maniera diversa...solo che le cose non sempre accadono nel momento più adatto alla nostra età...cioè se perdi un caro a 20anni soffri come un pazzo ma poi a 40 avrai questa esperienza che ti avrà fatto maturare...se perdi il caro a 50 ti comporti magari come un bambino...

cioè voglio dire...ogni evento fa storia a se, non c'è età...c'è solo l'esperienza oltre alle proprie caratteristiche innate...magari bisogna sempre lavorare per non farsi mai trovare spiazzati difronte agli eventi...


----------



## The Cheater (9 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Secondo me così ci ragionava prima... ho notato anche io quella frase, ma le ho dato un significato diverso: dopo la scelta che lui sta cercando di fare, sulla base dei suoi sentimenti e non sulla convenienza, se dovesse scegliere di tornare dalla moglie (sempre che lei sia disposta) probabilmente il ricordo di quella persono non lo abbandonerà mai... e se non fosse così, però, Ely... sarebbe mica bello, no? In fondo lui si è innamorato, se se la dimenticasse... sarebbe squallido.


sei molto vicina al mio reale stato d'animo...


----------



## Eliade (9 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Secondo me così ci ragionava prima... ho notato anche io quella frase, ma le ho dato un significato diverso: dopo la scelta che lui sta cercando di fare, sulla base dei suoi sentimenti e non sulla convenienza, se dovesse scegliere di tornare dalla moglie (sempre che lei sia disposta) probabilmente il ricordo di quella persono non lo abbandonerà mai... e se non fosse così, però, Ely... sarebbe mica bello, no? In fondo lui si è innamorato, se se la dimenticasse... sarebbe squallido.


Se lui se ne fosse davvero innamorato lascerebbe la moglie subito, non la lascerebbe li ad aspettare una sua decisione.
Io la penso così
Quello che io ho sentito in lui è che la scelta non è tra l'americana e la moglie, ma tra l'americana e e il pacchetto quotidianità italiana in cui, malauguratamente, c'è anche la moglie.
Perché da come ne parla, se l'americana fosse stata in Italia, o comunque non a 10 ore (circa) di volo dall'Italia, tutto questa indecisione non ci sarebbe stata.


----------



## The Cheater (9 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non è quello che ti ho "chiesto" nel mio post.
> Queste sono parole totalmente inutili, per me.
> 
> Lo ribadisci ancora:
> Questa non è sincerità d'intenti e di sentimenti nei confronti di tua moglie...


tu sei di quelle "hai tradito, devi soffrire, sgobbare, distrugerti flagellarti per supplicare perdono...e poi nemmeno ottenerlo"...vero???

ci sono donne un po' più furbe, sai??? donne che quando capiscono che amano una persona, sono anche disposte ad accettare qualche (ribadisco "qualche") errore, ma a patto che non manchi nulla nella coppia: gioia, felicità, complicità, sesso, amore, follie, normalità, sogni in comune, ecc..ecc.ecc..

mia moglie è stata molto chiara:
lei il tradimento l'ha accettato...non accetta il fatto che si sia ripetuto e che abbia portato a sentimenti...ma sopratutto non accetta che io sia in confusione, anche se mi da ragione sugli eventi che nell'ultimo anno ci hanno un po' "infastidito"...lei mi ha cacciato di casa perchè vuole che ritorni dicendole "ti amo, perdonami, torneremo come prima"...
...non è un tipo alla "ahhh porco, via di casa e ti rovino"

...anche se, dovesse andar male, credo punterà veramente a rovinarmi...


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> non mi offendi affatto
> 
> eh si...mi sta facendo maturare...ma sono cosciente di essere ancora lontano dalla piena maturità...
> 
> ...


Secondo me la maturità è la capacità di dire: ho sbagliato, per questo e questo motivo, e adesso per riparare devo fare questo e questo. Senza crocefiggersi, ma senza farsi sconti.


----------



## The Cheater (9 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Se lui se ne fosse davvero innamorato lascerebbe la moglie subito, non la lascerebbe li ad aspettare una sua decisione.
> Io la penso così
> Quello che io ho sentito in lui è che la scelta non è tra l'americana e la moglie, ma tra l'americana e e il pacchetto quotidianità italiana in cui, malauguratamente, c'è anche la moglie.
> Perché da come ne parla, se l'americana fosse stata in Italia, o comunque non a 10 ore (circa) di volo dall'Italia, tutto questa indecisione non ci sarebbe stata.


le ore sono circa 20 in totale con 2 scali obbligati

e comunque no...non penso a nessun pacchetto, penso a due donne e basta...il pacchetto italiano, come lo chiami tu, non lo perderei se lasciassi mia moglie...lo perderei solo se scegliessi gli USA

se volessi solo il pacchetto italiano, divorzierei subito e anzi questo pacchetto sarebbe molto più conveniente e accattivante...

...pacchetto...ma per piacere...


----------



## The Cheater (9 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Secondo me la maturità è la capacità di dire: ho sbagliato, per questo e questo motivo, e adesso per riparare devo fare questo e questo. Senza crocefiggersi, ma senza farsi sconti.


e sta proprio li il problema: non riesco a dirmi "ho sbagliato"...cioè, sono terribilmente addolorato di aver ferito mia moglie ma definirmi "pentito" non ci riesco...ma non per lei, ma perchè mentirei a me stesso e rinnegherei quanto fatto e quanto provato per l'altra...

riparare si, voglio convincermi di volerlo e a quel punto farò di tutto...ma pentirmi no, e proprio per questo manterrei il piccolo segreto con mia moglie a quel punto...non per farle ulteriormente male, ma perchè non sarebbe giusto dirle "l'altra rimarrà sempre nel mio cuore"...farei stupidamente del male a lei e a noi come coppia...


----------



## Eliade (9 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Secondo me la maturità è la capacità di dire: ho sbagliato, per questo e questo motivo, e adesso per riparare devo fare questo e questo. Senza crocefiggersi, ma senza farsi sconti.





The Cheater ha detto:


> *tu sei di quelle "hai tradito, devi soffrire, sgobbare, distrugerti flagellarti per supplicare perdono...e poi nemmeno ottenerlo"...vero???*
> 
> ci sono donne un po' più furbe, sai??? donne che quando capiscono che amano una persona, sono anche disposte ad accettare qualche (ribadisco "qualche") errore, ma a patto che non manchi nulla nella coppia: gioia, felicità, complicità, sesso, amore, follie, normalità, sogni in comune, ecc..ecc.ecc..
> 
> ...


 Grassetto: Proprio no, hai sbagliato...sono proprio un altro genere di persona.
Per tua sfortuna non amo i legami impegnativi, quindi figurati...

Tu definisci il tuo tradimento un "piccolo errore"? Non ti sei fatto una sveltina, stai decidendo se rivoluzionare o no la tua vita...questo non è proprio assimilabile, per me, ad un piccolo errore. 

Tu parli di furbizia, io ti parlo di sincerità di sentimenti e d'intenti.
Ecco, ho come l'impressione che tua moglie la pensi un "tantino-ino-ino" come me.:sonar:

Quello che ti contesto, Cheater, è che tu sei pronto a non rispettare l'unica condizione che ti ha posto tua moglie: quella di un sincero ritorno, non quella di un falso sincero ritorno portandoti nel cuore l'altra.
Visto che tua moglie non il tipo "ahhh porco, via di casa e ti rovino" (e forse chissà, con una così....), forse glielo devi...
Tutto qua...


----------



## Eliade (9 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> e sta proprio li il problema: non riesco a dirmi "ho sbagliato"...cioè, sono terribilmente addolorato di aver ferito mia moglie ma definirmi "pentito" non ci riesco...ma non per lei, ma perchè mentirei a me stesso e rinnegherei quanto fatto e quanto provato per l'altra...
> riparare si, voglio convincermi di volerlo e a quel punto farò di tutto...ma pentirmi no, e proprio per questo manterrei il piccolo segreto con mia moglie a quel punto...non per farle ulteriormente male, ma perchè non sarebbe giusto dirle *"l'altra rimarrà sempre nel mio cuore"...farei stupidamente del male a lei e a noi come coppia*...


Vuoi convincerti di volerlo fare?
Sono cose che si devono sentire...

Sul grassetto, ribadisco, non è quello che ti ha chiesto lei (almeno da quello che hai scritto)...


----------



## The Cheater (9 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Grassetto: Proprio no, hai sbagliato...sono proprio un altro genere di persona.
> Per tua sfortuna non amo i legami impegnativi, quindi figurati...
> 
> Tu definisci il tuo tradimento un "piccolo errore"? Non ti sei fatto una sveltina, stai decidendo se rivoluzionare o no la tua vita...questo non è proprio assimilabile, per me, ad un piccolo errore.
> ...


no, perchè se volessi mentire sarei già a casuccia calda, a fare l'amore con mia moglie (unico aspetto senza problemi) e magari continuerei a fare quello che mi pare "on line" con l'altra...ma non voglio, non è giusto...

voglio tornare a casa quando sarò pronto a chiudere totalmente quel capitolo, convinto dell'amore che provo per mia moglie...quella che poi io chiamo "piccola bugia" starebbe solo nell'evitare di lasciarle intendere che l'altra dal mio cuore non se ne andrà mai...

e comuque non volevo definire il mio un "piccolo errore"...sarei malato se pensassi fosse piccolo...è un grosso errore che però, qualora tutto si sistemasse, rimarrebbe un piccolo episodio difficilissimo in una lunga vita (si spera)

mi ripeto, io non lascio mia moglie perchè l'altra è in america...ma non avrò mai la risposta sul cosa sceglierei se lei fosse più vicina a me...è questa una delle cose che più mi turbano, il non sapere mai quanto "la problematica logistica" avrà inciso nelle mie scelte...


----------



## Eliade (9 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> no, perchè se volessi mentire sarei già a casuccia calda, a fare l'amore con mia moglie (unico aspetto senza problemi) e magari continuerei a fare quello che mi pare "on line" con l'altra...ma non voglio, non è giusto...
> 
> voglio tornare a casa quando sarò pronto a chiudere totalmente quel capitolo, convinto dell'amore che provo per mia moglie...quella che poi io chiamo "piccola bugia" starebbe solo nell'evitare di lasciarle intendere che l'altra dal mio cuore non se ne andrà mai...


Io le due cose le pongo sullo stesso piano.
Non è giusto la prima, non è giusto anche la seconda, anzi, forse questa sarebbe peggio, perché ti arroghi il diritto di decidere se a tua moglie sta bene non avere tutto il tuo cuore per lei.


----------



## The Cheater (9 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io le due cose le pongo sullo stesso piano.
> Non è giusto la prima, non è giusto anche la seconda, anzi, forse questa sarebbe peggio, perché ti arroghi il diritto di decidere se a tua moglie sta bene non avere tutto il tuo cuore per lei.


attenzione...è tutto molto democratico, non credere...

se io tornerò a casa, poi ovviamente anche lei dovrà prendere la sua decisione...nessuno la obbligherà!!!

lasci intendere che dal tuo punto di vista io dovrei dire "guarda ho sbagliato, anche se ti amo ti lascio perchè non è giusto che tu stia con me"...e non esiste una cosa del genere!!!

io prenderò le mie decisioni, e poi lei le sue...senza dimenticare che al momento, che piaccia o no, non sto cazzeggiando come i fidanzatini con l'altra...fregatene se il motivo, ammesso che sia vero, è che lei è in america...contano i fatti, e io l'altra non ce l'ho...sono solo a riflettere!!!


----------



## Eliade (9 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> attenzione...è tutto molto democratico, non credere...
> 
> se io tornerò a casa, poi ovviamente anche lei dovrà prendere la sua decisione...nessuno la obbligherà!!!
> 
> ...


 Ma pensato che , al limite/al massimo, possa essere "guarda ho sbagliato, anche se ti amo ti lascio perché non è giusto che IO stia con te?"

E comunque io pensavo più ad un qualcosa del tipo:"*guarda ho sbagliato, ti amo e voglio stare con te ma anche se ti amo l'altra sarà sempre un po' nel mio cuore e non posso pentirmi dei sentimenti che ho provato. Scegli tu se questo può andarti bene/accettarlo/convicerci/ecc".*
Questa sarebbe sincerità nei suoi confronti...


----------



## The Cheater (9 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma pensato che , al limite/al massimo, possa essere "guarda ho sbagliato, anche se ti amo ti lascio perché non è giusto che IO stia con te?"
> 
> E comunque io pensavo più ad un qualcosa del tipo:"*guarda ho sbagliato, ti amo e voglio stare con te ma anche se ti amo l'altra sarà sempre un po' nel mio cuore e non posso pentirmi dei sentimenti che ho provato. Scegli tu se questo può andarti bene/accettarlo/convicerci/ecc".*
> Questa sarebbe sincerità nei suoi confronti...


questa sarebbe solo una cattiveria che la obbligherebbe a scegliere o di lasciarmi (dolore) o sopportare questo peso (dolore)...

...omettendo invece ciò che rimarrà per sempre segreto nel mio cuore, lei potrà scegliere tra lasciarmi (a quel punto sicura e magari compiaciuta) oppure riprendermi (serena e desiderosa di ricostruire)

cioè io alla donna che amo da quasi 10anni dovrei dire che amerò sempre anche colei con la quale ho tradito, e con la quale ho avuto una storia fatta di qualche incontro in un anno???
...io perderei lei e va bene, ci sta...ma lei sarebbe devastata per chissà quanto tempo...

la cosa che conta in questa vicenda sta nel decidere di tornare da lei, e basta...poi i dettagli sono obbiettivamente secondari...


----------



## Niko74 (9 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> questa sarebbe solo una cattiveria che la obbligherebbe a scegliere o di lasciarmi (dolore) o sopportare questo peso (dolore)...
> 
> ...omettendo invece ciò che rimarrà per sempre segreto nel mio cuore, lei potrà scegliere tra lasciarmi (a quel punto sicura e magari compiaciuta) oppure riprendermi (serena e desiderosa di ricostruire)
> 
> ...


Pensa che invece lei è devastata anche adesso e per chissà quanto tempo per quello che hai già fatto....oltretutto non c'è bisogno che tu glielo dica che l'altra sarà sempre nel tuo cuore perché molto probabilmente già se lo immagina....io almeno ne sono certo che per mia moglie sia cosi.


----------



## The Cheater (9 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Pensa che invece lei è devastata anche adesso e per chissà quanto tempo per quello che hai già fatto....oltretutto non c'è bisogno che tu glielo dica che l'altra sarà sempre nel tuo cuore perché molto probabilmente già se lo immagina....io almeno ne sono certo che per mia moglie sia cosi.


a volte "sentire" nel proprio cuore le cose fa male...ma sentirsele dire in faccia può essere molto peggio...

tutto qui


----------



## Niko74 (9 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> a volte "sentire" nel proprio cuore le cose fa male...ma sentirsele dire in faccia può essere molto peggio...
> 
> tutto qui


Infatti ho detto che non è necessario che tu glielo dica ma non per questo lei non lo penserà.


----------



## MK (9 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> questa *sarebbe solo una cattiveria* che la obbligherebbe a scegliere o di lasciarmi (dolore) o sopportare questo peso (dolore)...
> 
> ...omettendo invece ciò che rimarrà per sempre segreto nel mio cuore, lei potrà scegliere tra lasciarmi (a quel punto sicura e magari compiaciuta) oppure riprendermi (serena e desiderosa di ricostruire)
> 
> ...


Dettagli un cavolo. Tornare mentendo non serve a nulla. Se non a far stare meglio te stesso.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> questa sarebbe solo una cattiveria che la obbligherebbe a scegliere o di lasciarmi (dolore) o sopportare questo peso (dolore)...
> 
> ...omettendo invece ciò che rimarrà per sempre segreto nel mio cuore, lei potrà scegliere tra lasciarmi (a quel punto sicura e magari compiaciuta) oppure riprendermi (serena e desiderosa di ricostruire)
> 
> ...


Ero la a leggere, ad un certo punto, le risposte si accavallano, e stavo anche a scriverle, tutte cancellate! nessuna che per me potesse andar bene.

Forse devo andare a cercare il thread di quintina almeno la posso.

Claudio.


----------



## Diletta (10 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> questa sarebbe solo una cattiveria che la obbligherebbe a scegliere o di lasciarmi (dolore) o sopportare questo peso (dolore)...
> 
> ...omettendo invece ciò che rimarrà per sempre segreto nel mio cuore, lei potrà scegliere tra lasciarmi (a quel punto sicura e magari compiaciuta) oppure riprendermi (serena e desiderosa di ricostruire)
> 
> ...




Secondo me sai ragionare bene con la la testa e col cuore!
Chi pensa che tu debba dire una simile spietata verità a tua moglie non ha cuore.
Non si dice una cosa così terribile e nulla importa se questa è la verità, certe verità, se causano tanto dolore, si omettono proprio per il bene della propria compagna.
Anche questo è amore.


----------



## Eliade (10 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Secondo me sai ragionare bene con la la testa e col cuore!
> Chi pensa che tu debba dire una simile spietata verità a tua moglie non ha cuore.
> Non si dice una cosa così terribile e nulla importa se questa è la verità, certe verità, se causano tanto dolore, si omettono proprio per il bene della propria compagna.
> Anche questo è amore.


 Amore per chi? Per se stessi sicuramente...
Sarà, ma vista la situazione, potrebbe anche evitare di tornare con la moglie...




MK ha detto:


> Dettagli un cavolo. *Tornare mentendo non serve a nulla. *Se non a far stare meglio te stesso.


Quoto.Sono d'accordo MK. Non serve a nulla, anche perché la situazione non cambierebbe, mentiva prima, mentirebbe anche ora...


----------



## Diletta (10 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Amore per chi? Per se stessi sicuramente...
> Sarà, ma vista la situazione, potrebbe anche evitare di tornare con la moglie...
> 
> 
> ...



No, scusate Eliade e MK.
Come amore per chi? 
Non si dice una verità tremenda come questa a titolo gratuito se non per far star male la moglie, è proprio tutto fuorché un atto di amore.
Oltre tutto non avrebbe nessun'altra utilità perché non migliora nulla, aggiunge solo dolore al dolore che già prova questa povera moglie.
La vogliamo proprio crocifiggere?

Sul mentire...Cheater ha acconsentito ad andarsene di casa proprio per far luce dentro se stesso e per capire i suoi sentimenti. Se tornerà lo farà quando ha capito e dopo sarà solo all'inizio di quel percorso....


----------



## Eliade (10 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, scusate Eliade e MK.
> Come amore per chi?
> Non si dice una verità tremenda come questa a titolo gratuito se non per far star male la moglie, è proprio tutto fuorché un atto di amore.
> Oltre tutto non avrebbe nessun'altra utilità perché non migliora nulla, aggiunge solo dolore al dolore che già prova questa povera moglie.
> ...


 No, lui è pronto a tornare pur non dimenticando mai l'altra, pur conservando dei sentimenti forti per lei....quindi l'unica chiarezza che farebbe dentro di se è quella di voler stare con la moglie ma con gli stessi sentimenti che lo hanno accompagnato fuori casa. Ti sembra amore questo?  
Nemmeno tornare avendo una parte del cuore da un'altra parte, non migliora nulla...

Forse a te andrebbe bene, ma non mi sembra, da quello che scrive lui, che alla moglie andrebbe bene una cosa del genere...


----------



## Diletta (10 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> No, lui è pronto a tornare pur non dimenticando mai l'altra, pur conservando dei sentimenti forti per lei....quindi l'unica chiarezza che farebbe dentro di se è quella di voler stare con la moglie ma con gli stessi sentimenti che lo hanno accompagnato fuori casa. Ti sembra amore questo?
> Nemmeno tornare avendo una parte del cuore da un'altra parte, non migliora nulla...
> 
> Forse a te andrebbe bene, ma non mi sembra, da quello che scrive lui, che alla moglie andrebbe bene una cosa del genere...



Ma...anche lui come fa a sapere a priori che non dimenticherà l'altra, le altre si dimenticano, eccome, basta non frequentarle più.
Ci vorrà del tempo, ma si può.
Non dico che non resterà un piacevole ricordo nella sua mente, ma questo è umano e fa parte di tutti noi.
Non possiamo cancellare anche i ricordi del nostro compagno (anche se devo dire che mi piacerebbe...).

La moglie avrà già il suo bel da fare a cercare di elaborare tutta la faccenda, visto che sappiamo che non accetta la durata della storia (e chi la accetta?!).
Non aggiungiamo altro peso al suo animo.


----------



## The Cheater (10 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, scusate Eliade e MK.
> Come amore per chi?
> Non si dice una verità tremenda come questa a titolo gratuito se non per far star male la moglie, è proprio tutto fuorché un atto di amore.
> Oltre tutto non avrebbe nessun'altra utilità perché non migliora nulla, aggiunge solo dolore al dolore che già prova questa povera moglie.
> ...


Esatto!!!

Puoi promettere tutto a una persona, ma non di dimenticare qualcosa...metterla da parte si, ma dimenticare solo il tempo può fare qualcosa...


----------



## MK (10 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, scusate Eliade e MK.
> Come amore per chi?
> Non si dice una verità tremenda come questa a titolo gratuito se non per far star male la moglie, è proprio tutto fuorché un atto di amore.
> Oltre tutto non avrebbe nessun'altra utilità perché non migliora nulla, aggiunge solo dolore al dolore che già prova questa povera moglie.
> ...


Mi metto nei panni della moglie di Cheat. Se accetto il suo ritorno lo accetto se ama me e soltanto me. Col cazzo che stai con me e hai nel cuore un'altra eh.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> No, lui è pronto a tornare pur non dimenticando mai l'altra, pur conservando dei sentimenti forti per lei....quindi l'unica chiarezza che farebbe dentro di se è quella di voler stare con la moglie ma con gli stessi sentimenti che lo hanno accompagnato fuori casa. Ti sembra amore questo?
> Nemmeno tornare avendo una parte del cuore da un'altra parte, non migliora nulla...
> 
> Forse a te andrebbe bene, ma non mi sembra, da quello che scrive lui, che alla moglie andrebbe bene una cosa del genere...


No dai, non ha detto questo... ha detto che torna dalla moglie se è sicuro dei suoi sentimenti per lei, se è sicuro di non amare l'altra al punto di poter ripetere l'errore. Che l'altra rimanga nel suo cuore... in qualche modo ci rimarrà, mica può resettare la memoria. Se potesse, credo sarebbe tutto più semplice anche per lui.


----------



## MK (10 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No dai, non ha detto questo... ha detto che torna dalla moglie se è sicuro dei suoi sentimenti per lei, se è sicuro di non amare l'altra al punto di poter ripetere l'errore. Che l'altra rimanga nel suo cuore... in qualche modo ci rimarrà, mica può resettare la memoria. Se potesse, credo sarebbe tutto più semplice anche per lui.


Sbri sì, non si può resettare. Ma mi sembrerebbe giusto che la moglie di Cheat lo sapesse. E potesse decidere alla luce di questo.


----------



## melania (10 Febbraio 2012)

Salve,
secondo me tutto dipende da come è lei, la moglie di Cheater, intendo.
Dirglielo, non dirglielo.....sarà doloroso? Lei cosa vorrebbe?
Posso dire di me. Io ho perdonato, e ignoro ogni giorno quella che è stata per alcuni mesi l'amante di mio marito, perché so che la ignora lui. Voglio dire che ho la certezza ormai, che da parte sua non c'è stato sentimento e perciò non c'è molto da ricordare o da dimenticare.
Se avessi saputo, o solo avuto la sensazione che in quella relazione c'entravano i sentimenti in qualche modo, non avrei voluto ricominciare. Anzi, no..non avrei potuto.
Cheater, tu lo sai che cosa vorrebbe tua moglie?
Forse, in questa circostanza dovresti pensare un po' con la sua testa, se puoi.
Ciao


----------



## contepinceton (10 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Mi metto nei panni della moglie di Cheat. Se accetto il suo ritorno lo accetto se ama me e soltanto me. Col cazzo che stai con me e hai nel cuore un'altra eh.


Vieni vieni MK...il mio cuore è l'hotel excelsior...ne ho di posti dove metterle...
No spetta eh no eh?
Quella è la camera di lusso...no uffi..no eh? La ci sta solo Nausicaa eh?
Buone buone...che vi aggiusto tutte!:mexican:


----------



## Diletta (10 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Sbri sì, non si può resettare. Ma mi sembrerebbe giusto che la moglie di Cheat lo sapesse. E potesse decidere alla luce di questo.



La moglie di Cheater gli chiederà sicuramente (se non l'ha già fatto) se era coinvolto sentimentalmente, è la prima cosa che si chiede, e non credo che Cheater mentirà su questo.
Quello che farà, in caso, è di omettere il particolare che l'altra alberghi ancora nel suo cuore, questa è, secondo me, una cosa sua perché è un sentimento suo ed è lui che ci deve fare i conti.
Sua moglie lo sospetterà e ne sarà tormentata già di suo, perché confermare i suoi sospetti? Sarebbe crudele e basta. 
Poi, ripeto, a decisione presa, una delle due (mettiamo che sia l'americana) col tempo perderà d'importanza per poi svanire dal cuore e restare un ricordo piacevole come tanti altri.


----------



## Diletta (10 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No dai, non ha detto questo... ha detto che torna dalla moglie se è sicuro dei suoi sentimenti per lei, se è sicuro di non amare l'altra al punto di poter ripetere l'errore. Che l'altra rimanga nel suo cuore... in qualche modo ci rimarrà, mica può resettare la memoria. Se potesse, credo sarebbe tutto più semplice anche per lui.




:up::up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Sbri sì, non si può resettare. Ma mi sembrerebbe giusto che la moglie di Cheat lo sapesse. E potesse decidere alla luce di questo.


Nessuno potrebbe accettarlo, nessuno vorrebbe una cosa del genere. Se lui arriva al punto (ocio, Cheat, essere sicuri e fermi come un pezzo di granito) di essere certo della sua scelta, significa che dell'altra gli è rimasta solo un'immagine romantica, un bel sogno ... chiuso lì. Che è sicuro che non potrebbe essere lei la donna della sua vita, abitasse pure ad Ascoli Piceno o a Gallarate. E a quel punto i suoi ricordi sono fatti suoi, per lei invece sarebbe comunque un tarlo. Una bella omissione bianca... 
MA SE NON FOSSE COSI'... il mio caro Cheat... lasciala andare, ha diritto anche lei ad avere una persona che la ami, senza condizioni e senza dubbi.


----------



## MK (10 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vieni vieni MK...il mio cuore è l'hotel excelsior...ne ho di posti dove metterle...
> No spetta eh no eh?
> Quella è la camera di lusso...no uffi..no eh? La ci sta solo Nausicaa eh?
> Buone buone...che vi aggiusto tutte!:mexican:


Scusa Conte, che c'azzecca?


----------



## Diletta (10 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Scusa Conte, che c'azzecca?



...scusalo, è il solito momento di "porchite" che scappa di tanto in tanto!!


----------



## MK (10 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...scusalo, è il solito momento di "porchite" che scappa di tanto in tanto!!


Tutta questa confidenza con me, ma come si permette... mo' lo meno


----------



## contepinceton (10 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Scusa Conte, che c'azzecca?


Che nel mio cuore non può starci SOLO una donna...
Ne morirei!


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Febbraio 2012)

Di solito quando si tradisce, e si viene scoperti, ci si dovrebbe fare un esame di coscienza, amo mia moglie? "amo l'amante" ? cosa voglio? 

Di solito quando si tradisce, e si viene scoperti, o si confessa al partner, chi tradisce, dovrebbe avere semplicemente una cosa in testa, ma solo una, poco importante però, come si dice... una sciocchezza, talmente sciocchezza che mi sembra male scriverla, AVERE DOLORE PER LA MINCHIATA ED IL DOLORE PERENNE CHE SI PROCURA A CHI TI HA LAVATO LE MUTANDE!!! scusate lo sfogo e ritorno in me.
Quando non ci sono queste piccole premesse, vedete di smammare immediatamente almeno fate guarire prima chi avete tradito.E soprattutto date la possibilità a chi avete tradito di poter vivere finalmente con un uomo/donna vero/a.

Claudio.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che nel mio cuore non può starci SOLO una donna...
> Ne morirei!


Conte ma adesso che mutande hai messo ? 

Claudio.


----------



## La Bannata (10 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Esatto!!!
> 
> Puoi promettere tutto a una persona, ma non di dimenticare qualcosa...metterla da parte si, ma dimenticare solo il tempo può fare qualcosa...


Senti Cheater, nienteniente ti piacerebbe che tua moglie nei tuoi momenti tristi di ricordi fosse li vicino a te a farti un PAT PAT sulle spalle per consolarti?

Ti piacerebbe eh?


Mari'


----------



## The Cheater (10 Febbraio 2012)

La Bannata ha detto:


> Senti Cheater, nienteniente ti piacerebbe che tua moglie nei tuoi momenti tristi di ricordi fosse li vicino a te a farti un PAT PAT sulle spalle per consolarti?
> 
> Ti piacerebbe eh?
> 
> ...


Non provo tristezza nel ricordare...mai, in nessuna storia...

Sono momenti belli che porterò sempre con me...con o senza moglie!!!


----------



## The Cheater (10 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> La moglie di Cheater gli chiederà sicuramente (se non l'ha già fatto) se era coinvolto sentimentalmente, è la prima cosa che si chiede, e non credo che Cheater mentirà su questo.
> Quello che farà, in caso, è di omettere il particolare che l'altra alberghi ancora nel suo cuore, questa è, secondo me, una cosa sua perché è un sentimento suo ed è lui che ci deve fare i conti.
> Sua moglie lo sospetterà e ne sarà tormentata già di suo, perché confermare i suoi sospetti? Sarebbe crudele e basta.
> Poi, ripeto, a decisione presa, una delle due (mettiamo che sia l'americana) col tempo perderà d'importanza per poi svanire dal cuore e restare un ricordo piacevole come tanti altri.


Tutto perfetto!!! Hai centrato ogni particolare...

Sui sentimenti non ho negato...ma ho comunque precisato che una sbandata di alcuni mesi non è paragonabile ad una storia di quasi 10 anni...

Come dici tu l'unica omissione sarà il fatto che porterò l'altra sempre nel mio cuore...come tra l'altro già faccio con altre 2 precedenti ragazze avute prima di mia moglie...e come magari fa lei con precedenti fidanzati...

...io non voglio sapere di lei, e conoscendola lei non vorrà sapere di me...a patto di "sentirmi" tutto per lei e al massimo dei sentimenti!!!

Questa storia della "sincerità totale" mi sa di medioevo e Santa inquisizione...
...e che cavolo...per alcuni in amore esistono leggi scritte ben precise, ehh non è così...!!!


----------



## Eliade (10 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Questa storia della "sincerità totale" mi sa di medioevo e Santa inquisizione...
> ...e che cavolo...per alcuni in amore esistono leggi scritte ben precise, ehh non è così...!!!


Guarda il mio pensiero sarà medioevale...ma il tuo mi sa tanto di paraculaggine...e anche abbondante...


----------



## Minerva (10 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Tutto perfetto!!! Hai centrato ogni particolare...
> 
> Sui sentimenti non ho negato...ma ho comunque precisato che una sbandata di alcuni mesi non è paragonabile ad una storia di quasi 10 anni...
> 
> ...


senza sbattere i piedi e gridare alla santa inquisizione direi che posso essere d'accordo.
nel senso che ognuno di noi ha diritto ai ricordi, alla fantasia, alla sua parte libera che niente toglie all'altro in rispetto e amore.


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> senza sbattere i piedi e gridare alla santa inquisizione direi che posso essere d'accordo.
> nel senso che ognuno di noi ha diritto ai ricordi, alla fantasia, alla sua parte libera che niente toglie all'altro in rispetto e amore.


Io però vorrei capire.

Hai scritto una frase giusta, almeno per me, ma come in tutte le tue, è come se tu rispondessi in maniera tale o da prendere per il culo, o lo fai ingenuamente, o cerchi di dare modo alla fantasia di chi legge, di leggere ed intendere  quello che vuole. 

Cerco di spiegarmi e fare capire, scusatemi se dicendo questo, sembra quasi che io sia chissà chi e chi legge qualcuno che ha bisogno di spiegazioni( mi sento Minerva in questo modo.) Allora scrivi che sei d'accordo, e fino a qua tutto chiaro. Poi scrivi che niente toglie all'altro in rispetto e amore. Mo mi domando come fai ad essere d'accordo se The che... ha tradito? Non ha tolto rispetto e amore? e direi che oltre ad averli tolti , adesso lo sta rifacendo.

Claudio.

P.S. Non è una provocazione, ma soltanto un pensiero espresso e dato da quello che ho letto.


----------



## Diletta (11 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io però vorrei capire.
> 
> Hai scritto una frase giusta, almeno per me, ma come in tutte le tue, è come se tu rispondessi in maniera tale o da prendere per il culo, o lo fai ingenuamente, o cerchi di dare modo alla fantasia di chi legge, di leggere ed intendere  quello che vuole.
> 
> ...



Ti rispondo io non perché voglia scavalcare Minerva, ma per dirti semplicemente come la vedo io.
Non per difendere i traditori (ci mancherebbe) ma faccio questa considerazione: a decisione presa di voler continuare a stare con il proprio partner e di provare dunque a ricostruire, se chi ha tradito è persona seria lo fa a ragion veduta, animato dalle migliori intenzioni e mettendoci rispetto e amore.
E' ovvio che quando tradiva tutto questo non c'era, ma allora ragionando così non c'è mai redenzione e riscatto per lui, quindi neanche per tua moglie, scusa se mi permetto.
Se uno viene bollato così...allora è per sempre, o forse ho male interpretato le tue parole.


----------

